# New here



## MarkSW (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello 
Just wanted to say Hi.
I use a 18" Porter Cable scroll saw enjoy it. It has some problems (or i do) but what saw does not?
Any way Hi


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Mark Welcome to LJs glad to have you join the fun.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Mark.
You have landed in the right place.
The folks here are a great resource.


----------

